# fresh water tank



## biker (Apr 26, 2012)

ok here is one i know someone can help with, sunnybrook titan 39ft toyhauler fifth wheel,, the factory tell me this unit has a 60 gallon fresh water tank,,,,, now i put water in from my 55 gallon drum we have for dry camping,,, when the tank is full it only takes 25 gallons plus 10 gallons for the hot water heater plus i figure 5 gallons for all the lines,,, then i empty the fresh water tank using the rv pump back into my 55 gallon drum which is empty, the tank runs dry after 25 gallons, i guess my question is do i have a 25 gallon fresh water tank or is something not letting me get all the water in the tank,,,, next step woul be to undo the bottom skin of the rv to physically see how big the tank is,,,,, it is not taking 50 or 60 gallons,,,, hope this is not to confusing, thanks


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey Biker. Ken can answer your question, he sale Sunnybrook or did. But I think 60 gal is a lot for a toy hauler, but there again it is 39' so maybe it has room for a tank that big.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 26, 2012)

I answered his e-mail but might help others on here.  Sounds to me the vent tube has water in it and is blocking the tank from filling.  IF the vent tube is blocked, pressure will equalize in the tank and prevent it from filling.  I suggest you take a short hose and put one end over the vent area at the fill point...blow thru it and clear the vent...I bet the tank will fill then.


----------



## biker (Apr 26, 2012)

thanks ken, i will try clearing the vent tube tomorrow and let you know how that works,,  also the monitor for the FW indicates that the tank is full, and when i emptied the tank the monitor indicates that the tank is empy,,, i tried this serveral times today and got the same reading, that is why i am trying to pick everyones brain


----------



## akjimny (Apr 26, 2012)

Ken - and anybody else who might need to know.  Last year as we were getting ready to go I found my vent tube blocked by a mud dauber wasp nest.  I didn't want to poke that mess down into my tank, so I had to get to the tube where it went into the  tank and blew it clear with my air compressor.  Now I have a rubber plug in the vent line where it exits the motorhome - and no more wasp problems.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 26, 2012)

Biker, if your monitor panel says FULL and EMPTY...not sure....but SunnyBrook uses 60 gallon tanks in everything they build...

Jimmy, good information...I have not seen dirt daubers block that...but I have seen water get in the tube and collect in a low area, like a trap...that blocks it from venting propperly.


----------



## biker (Apr 27, 2012)

ken thank you very much, i blew out the vent hose and put in 55 gallon drum of fresh water filled up the hot water tank and put water thru all the lines and pumped out 45 gallons, i knew i was missing something, again, thanks neal


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 27, 2012)

Glad I was correct on that!  I have seen it before and it will probably happen again.  As you travel, water will slosh around and some will make it into the vent tube.  Also if you overfill, water can get in there.  If there is a low area, it acts as a trap and won't vent.  Carry whatever you used to blow it out with you, and have it handy.


----------



## biker (Apr 27, 2012)

ken, all i did was take a straw, take out the little screen and blow the line out, right away i heard it gurgleing that was it, easy , i will always have that straw, thanks again


----------

